

In Maryland, a Soviet-Style Punishment for a Novelist - cgtyoder
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2014/09/in-cambridge-md-a-soviet-style-punishment-for-a-novelist/379431/

======
techdragon

      This is the way the world ends,
      not with a bang, but a whimper.

T.S. Eliot

